# Havanese issues, are they all that bad?



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello everyone!
I hope to get a puppy this summer and have been doing tons of research and reading this forum and have some questions I hope some of you will chime in on.
I've read all about the matting issues, the worst coming in with the blowing of the coat. I'm already thinking I will be afraid to pet my dog! ( joking) Are the matts THAT bad? I will be doing the daily brushing as I plan to keep a long coat but I see pictures of snowy/wet/muddy dogs and sigh.....what to do with this mess now?? 

The housebreaking....is it THAT hard? I had a Pomeranian and she was never an issue. I work at home and have always been very consistent with training but as much as I've read I'm wondering if even that will be enough?

Picky eaters? I have just finished reading Diane Klumb's book and she brought up the fact that if you let the dog start out being choosey, then it learns to wait for the new food or added treats. My dogs have always eaten what was in the bowl so I've never dealt with a picky eater....is every Hav THAT bad?  

Other that these three thoughts I think I'm prepared and can't wait to get my puppy!
Thanks ahead for your thoughts on this.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, well, I'm a new hav owner...Gracie is 6 months old (will be in a couple of days)...so I can't answer the matting question...

As far as the housebreaking...Gracie is wee wee pad trained and I have one in the laundry room at all times...she goes in there 95% of the time....so she is doing pretty good with that. Once in a blue moon she will potty where she shouldn't...I have heard it can take them a while on this...I certainly don't trust her not to potty in the house yet. 

Gracie hasn't been a picky eater at all....so I haven't seen that. She eats dry food only and doesn't get many treats because we had a problem with loose stools for over a month...I think it was a stubborn case of giardia.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff went through the blowing coat thing and we had to shave him down to nothing! No big deal. It grew back.

He wasn't too difficult to potty train, although even at a year and a half, he still has the occasional accident. I don't think that is entirely uncommon in dogs, not just Havanese.

He's not a picky eater at all. In fact, he will eat just about anything.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome! 
I have 2 havs. Brady is 2 and a half and Dugan is 5 months old. I do keep them in a puppy cut as I can not handle the daily brushing and matts. Brady is all boy and is always in the mud, water, puddles, etc. so a full coat would be very hard to handle. Both of my boys were pretty easy to potty train. I use bells on the door and they both ring to go outside. The key with them was consistency. Both of them were good within a week of being home and almost perfect within a few weeks. Brady was 8 weeks when I brought him home and Dugan was 14 weeks. Both have slept through the night from almost day one. Both of mine are food hounds. They will eat almost anything and gobble their food right down. I know, they are not typical havanese. Good luck. This is such a wonderful breed.


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Can you have both a litter trained and outside dog? I had a young girl at Petsmart tell me that it would have to be one or the other, having both would only confuse them. I don't agree but how does everyone else feel about that?
I forgot to bring up the other issue of poop on the hiney problem...is that constant or just once in a while?


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Karen I hope I am as lucky as you with my new puppy! Sounds like you had it easy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

nanatotwo said:


> Can you have both a litter trained and outside dog? I had a young girl at Petsmart tell me that it would have to be one or the other, having both would only confuse them. I don't agree but how does everyone else feel about that?


My Oliver says she is wrong. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Nanatotwo, you have come to the wrong place for convincing you to not get a Hav for any reason. We obviously think it is worth it. But I will try to be honest about my experiences. 

I have two boys who are both house trained. They were not 100% reliable until they were a year old. But, they were very reliable after 7 or 8 months and pretty good at 5 months. Diligence is the key. but now with a 2 and 3 year old I don't give potty training a thought. I have bigger Havs--18 and 21 lb.ers, some have told me that the bigger the hav the bigger the bladder and ability to hold it. 

Blowing coat is horrible... but if you are not showing you can keep your dog in a puppy cut. And even if you want a longer coat in the long run, you could consider a puppy cut to get you through the blowing coat stage. Now that they are older I can keep them in a longer puppy cut without a problem and I only brush them 2-3 times a week. when it gets too much for me and them, I cut them shorter. Others on here can tell you better the worked involved in keeping a full coat.

Picky eater... well, yes it is true. But I have one who is and one who isn't. If you are good and never, ever give in, they will eat what is in their bowl. I gave in. :frusty: but even so...my pickiest has now become a fairly reliable eater. 

They are a delightful breed. A big gentle dog personality in a small package. I have been allergic to animals my whole life and it's why I discovered them. I am not allergic to them, and I like their personalities better than poodles (although I am allergic to some poodles) and bishons.

I too knew going in there would be challenges--- but we were ready to take the time and it has paid off in full. Go for it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

nanatotwo said:


> Can you have both a litter trained and outside dog? I had a young girl at Petsmart tell me that it would have to be one or the other, having both would only confuse them. I don't agree but how does everyone else feel about that?
> I forgot to bring up the other issue of poop on the hiney problem...is that constant or just once in a while?


Jasper and Cash say she's wrong too. The trick is to have just one acceptable out of the way place in the house that they always go. don't put pee pads everywhere. Also since going outside will come quite naturally to them, we focused exclusively on inside training until they were 5-6 months...then started taking them out too. But we really cemented that this is the place you go in doors first. So much so, that when they were playing outside, my boys would scratch on the door to go in and peeound:ound:ound: But now, and for about a year...they have not used their inside potty...they would rather hold it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

nanatotwo said:


> Hello everyone!
> I hope to get a puppy this summer and have been doing tons of research and reading this forum and have some questions I hope some of you will chime in on.
> I've read all about the matting issues, the worst coming in with the blowing of the coat. I'm already thinking I will be afraid to pet my dog! ( joking) Are the matts THAT bad? I will be doing the daily brushing as I plan to keep a long coat but I see pictures of snowy/wet/muddy dogs and sigh.....what to do with this mess now??
> 
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Missy I am sold on this breed, there is no way I won't get one! It's just these few nagging issues I wanted to get input on so I'm truly prepared on day one.
I can't imagine the blowing coat stage, nothing can be that bad, right? LOL 
I had hoped to put a litter box in the bathroom on those few days we would be gone for a longer than normal day. So if the puppy knows that the bathroom is the place it would be is it safe to assume she would go there when she's a bit older? I hadn't planned on keeping it there constantly, only when needed, plus after the housebreaking is finished.
I do appreciate your honesty, that's why I asked here  Thanks.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

nanatotwo said:


> Can you have both a litter trained and outside dog? I had a young girl at Petsmart tell me that it would have to be one or the other, having both would only confuse them. I don't agree but how does everyone else feel about that?
> I forgot to bring up the other issue of poop on the hiney problem...is that constant or just once in a while?


I can't speak to the first issue since my boys always go outside but the poop on the hiney has been an issue a few times (ugh!) with Milo and never with Bailey. It just means an instant extra bath and sometimes I've had to cut the hair around the offending poop when I haven't noticed it right away. Not at all a major issue here.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My Tucker has not been a picky eater--untill a month ago. I have no idea what happened other than I had recently changed him off of a food that others on this Forum had pointed out some negative news about, (Nutro.) Anyway, that is now an issue here, but he certainly doesn't seem to be starving.

I love the full coat and haven't had to cut Tucker down. If your Pom had a full coat and you groomed him yourself, you are probably already geared for that. I started brushing Tucker from a few days after he arrived home, just a few minutes each time. When he blew coat the first time I brushed him about 3 times a day, for about 10-15 minutes each time. It is therapeutic to me, and I didn't mind the time because the outcome is so beautiful. I also invested in some good combs that this Forum discussed, and can't believe how much a good comb helps.

Messy backsides? Yeah. I do get tired of those, but it does seem to go in cycles of some sort that tie in to how he's eating. However, techniques develop with practice that made the clean up process go much quicker now than in the beginning.

Potty training. Ugh. Tucker was harder than any of my bigger dogs, by far. But, I am extremely proactive and diligent and he only actually pottied in the house twice--because I kept him tethered to me, not running loose in the house, and took him out every half hour. (It got old REAL fast.) But when he turned 5 months old the light suddenly clicked on in his little head, and we started making progress. He was totally housebroken by 1 year, and by totally I mean I could let him run loose in the house for several hours while I was at school, and he'd hold it until I got home to let him out.

I don't like dealing with my cat's litter box, so never tried to teach Tucker to use pads inside. I also wondered if it would confuse him--he tended to go in the house every time his little paws touched carpet.

It's good you are doing your research.

Final sentence: I'm considering adding another Hav to the mix when life stabilizes for me. I can't imagine life without Tucker. Or, rather, I _can_ imagine life without him, and it would be a bleak and lonely place.


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Sheri. I did love grooming my Pom and she loved it too! I fell in love with the Havanese coat and knew that it would be a huge task but I'm willing to take it on.
I'm really looking forward to all of it. I figure that if it's not a Hav issue for the day it will be another issue and I'd rather deal with puppy issues than anything else


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

What a beautiful description, Sheri! Grooming is theraputic for me also, however, it can be a daunting task if you let too much time pass between comb-outs. The right tools are ESSENTIAL!

One tip that I haven't read in this thread is to be sure you groom around the hiney well. Little matts can quickly become poop traps!

You will love your Hav! Their wonderful, happy attitude makes up for any issue that will arise.

Enjoy! Send pictures!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Shari - I wish brushing was theraputic for me. Gryff hates to be brushed. For me, it's more like brush as much as I can as quickly as possible while Gryff tries to bite the brush.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> Shari - I wish brushing was theraputic for me. Gryff hates to be brushed. For me, it's more like brush as much as I can as quickly as possible while Gryff tries to bite the brush.


ound:ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

I think with your experience with a pom, potty training will be a breeze. I had a maltese first so potty training the havs was very easy. I think toy breeds are more difficult especially for those who haven't had them.

I have a year old hav who hasn't blown coat yet or did and I didn't notice just hope you get one like that!!! Although I never cut down my 3 year olds coat just shaved the belly and arm pits.

Butt baths do happen, in fact I had one while driving today. I just have a kit with butt comb, waterless shampoo, and baby wipes. A price to pay with 3 dogs in coat.

Watch out they are addicting!
Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

nanatotwo said:


> Hello everyone!
> I hope to get a puppy this summer and have been doing tons of research and reading this forum and have some questions I hope some of you will chime in on.
> I've read all about the matting issues, the worst coming in with the blowing of the coat. I'm already thinking I will be afraid to pet my dog! ( joking) Are the matts THAT bad? I will be doing the daily brushing as I plan to keep a long coat but I see pictures of snowy/wet/muddy dogs and sigh.....what to do with this mess now??
> 
> ...


Kathy (in red)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You must know by now that we are all enablers on this forum and would never discourage you from getting a Hav.  But, we are also an honest bunch and will tell you just what to expect.

I have two and one was much easier to housebreak than the other. I think it is just the dog. Mine are trained for outside and to pee pads inside. They will ring the bells to go outside, which doesn't always mean potty time. So, sometimes we have to take the bells down.

Some can be finicky eaters, but I think they grow out of it. I think we make them finicky trying all kinds of foods until we think we have found the very best. Then someone mentions another food, and we just have to try that one. So if you find a food they like, stick with it.

And the worst is blowing coat. It is a fight to the finish. I had to shave Kodi down to the skin, but it was a learning experience. By the time he went through the second round, I was an expert, and Shelby never had to be put in a puppy cut. I do all grooming, mostly because I like the look of the natural coat best. But I can definitely understand why people keep their Havs in puppy cuts, especially in this weather we have had.

There is so much info on the forum that you should be well prepared by the time you get your puppy.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Izzy loves to eat. I haven't had an issue with her being a picky eater, yet anyway. The blowing coat stage is difficult. I did the camoflage cut, which is where the shave her underside but keep everything else long. That helped tremendously. For us, it's hardest to brush her chest and underarm area. She's pretty good with potty training. She usually has an accident if I'm downstairs working in my office and not paying attention. I had a Pom, she had accidents every once in awhile. Usually the small dogs have a tendency to have accidents once in awhile. So if you had your Pom100% housetrained, odds are your Hav will be too.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I agree with all the above responses, I recognise most of it....but they have never been an issue....

I must admit that I really didn't experience your 3 worries as an issue..... 
The "cling-ons" have been driving me crazy though, I couldn't deal with it, as just a butt-bath, wouldn't do it for me, and it wasn't always possible....
So Sierra even though she's in a sort of long cut (search for Sierra Style Cut), has a thoroughly groomed hot hiney *grins* to minimise the risk of "cling-ons"
If you want me to I can show you what I mean...I'll have to look through my folders....


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello and welcome! I never had any major issues with matting, potty training, or picky eating with my now two year old Hav. And I was a first-time dog owner and had no idea what I was doing (before I was on this Forum). This is a WONDERFUL breed. Mostly, you go through little stages that quickly pass. Biscuit was easy to toilet train. He matted at one point but not for long. I ignored his pickiness re food, as Diane Klumb recommends. Take the food away and believe me they will eat at the next meal.

Most important is to get your puppy from an established breeder who health tests and lets you meet the sire and dam. The puppy's personality and temperament are the MOST important factor, I would say. I have known some hyper Havs. Mine are both laid back~~that is why I selected them and to me that's even more important than looks. Best of luck and keep us updated!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I just wanted to give some input on the litter box...personally, I wish I hadn't wasted the money on one. Gracie would only use it to poop in, not pee...so I had to have both litter box and wee wee pads...then, she started eating the litter...and I would find it all over the house...so, I ditched the litter box. Now I have wee wee pads in the laundry room...had to start out with three at a time, now I'm down to one in the corner and she hits it 95% of the time.


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

So many responses! 
Thanks everyone for all the input, it gives me much to think about. Maybe the litter box isn't such a great idea. I don't want to leave it out constantly, only while we would be away for extended time. Hmmmm.

I'll be here reading all I can while I wait and I'll pop in once in a while with questions.
I love seeing all your photos! I am soooo ready for mine


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

I live you was very worried about the poop butt. Zoe has had it a few times but no big deal. The love you will receive from this dog will by far out weigh the poop butt. PROMISE! Never had another like her and probably won't have another breed of dog


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

mintchip said:


> My Oliver says she is wrong. :biggrin1:


Daisy Mae says she is wrong also! eace:


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Moxie is one year old and I can't say there has been a serious blow coat issue. It got a bit more snarly around ten months, but with a few minutes of daily combing (faithfully), we were fine. He has never had a haircut. You will find that the time brushing is a pleasure if you get pup used to it right away.

Potty training is another story and I find him very hard to housebreak compared to the big dogs we have always had. Peeing is fine, but the "tootsie rolls" were everywhere inside this holiday season...while we were all so busy and preoccupied. On a regular routine in good weather is much better, of course, but he can't be trusted yet. I don't mind it cuz he is so cute.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

...also, I guess we have been lucky with poop butt. When he has been sick, an outdoor spray cleanup has worked.


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Ours only uses the yard for pottying. He has been house trained since he was about 6 months. his breeder had taught him to use the pee pad but we dicided not to continue with it because he extrapolated the pee pad to any plastic backed mat, including, bath mats, door mats, kids play mats that come with the toy sets etc. So our rule is no pee inside. He can hold it for 1/2 day while we are at work as I come home at lunch to let him out. 
They are a wonderful breed. I looked around a lot before we got Tugger and he fits our household perfect with 2 active boys. Have fun with your new pup


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

My three are strictly outside bathroom dogs. They are not above pooping in the house on rainy, yucky days though, if I'm not careful to make sure they go out -which usually means that I go out with them! I don't give free reign to them until I'm really sure that they are trustworthy, so I ended up crating them while I was gone for about the first year. Rosa still gets crated when I'm gone but that is more for her habit of sneaking pens to chew up and unwinding toilet paper rolls! I am a stay at home empty nester so I'm not gone over long.

I've never had much trouble with any of them having loose stools but when they do- well you deal with it. 

I kept Eddie in a full coat for 3 years and even though he has the fullest coat and most under coat of the three. Daily brushing got us through his first coat blow. He blew it again at about 3 and since it was a hot Spring, I broke down & had him clipped. He was so much happier and cuddlier without that hot coat that I have clipped him down each Spring since.

All three great eaters.

Never believe anyone who tells you that Havs don't shed! They just shed into their coats! Lint rollers will be your most important accessories!

By the way...Havanese are the best dogs ever!!!


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

My pup Shadow is 5 months and I am keeping her in a puppy cut so no problem with brushing right now..Maybe later witll let her grow a bit as the long coats are beautiful but sounds like a lot of work and time if you have it...She has been really good with going outside. I never used pee pads, just was diligent in taking her out every so often. Now she will go to the glass doors and I ask her if she wants to go out and she goes in the backyard and comes back in...I also have a pen I drop her in with a large beach unbrella in the ground over it so when it rains she won't get too wet... I plop her in there say go potty and she usually does... I just try to watch her a lot inside but she has been pretty good so far and I don't let her run around out of the kitchen until she has used the bathroom...Food wise, she wouldn't eat her puppy innova much so I put the tiniest bit of canned food with it , stir it around and she eats it all three times a day.. Good luck with your search for a pup as I agree with the folks here, they seem to be a great and sweet breed... very loving...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't have the patience for the long coat, so it's all about the puppy cut here. My bichon's coat is MUCH worse, though. Especially when wet. It's like wool!
He hates being brushed, so that's another reason for the short cut. And I started grooming him from day one. He's ALWAYS fought the brush. Chewed on it, tried to get away from me. Whined the whole time. It wasn't fun for either of us.

Cooper's never been a picky eater a day in his life.

He has been the hardest to house break. My bichon mix took about a yr before I could totally trust her. She's always left out when we leave the house. Even for 7, 8 hour periods (which are very rare) I don't trust Cooper for 20 mins alone. He NEVER lets us know when he has to go out. But, Bodie (non hav) rings a bell, and Daisy stands by the door and stares with us. He just kind of rides on their coat tails, lol. They go out..so does he. And usually figures he should go while he's outside, too. 
But, he's not above walking off into another room and pooping in it. This isn't an every day thing (was till he was about 1.5, though) More like ohh..once a month?? WE'RE very well trained.

If I had any issues to really gripe about, it'd be the constant licking and barking. But, Cooper was away from us for many wks until recently. So, I'm happy with his annoying quirks now


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and to this wonderful breed. My Hav Lola is 1.5 years old. We've had issues that are, I am sure, all my doing. She has separation issues when I leave. Got her to stop barking, now she just poops. So, our potty training is 100% using pee pads and outside, when not related to my leaving her alone. We are working on this - it would have gone faster had I been more diligent. The pee pad and litter box issues I have had and read here are that some dogs will not pee and poop in the same place - Lola will not. She liked litter fine, but started carrying it around the house and playing with it. so we moved to pee pads which she shredded. So we got a Wizdog which has worked wonderfully. She has since outgrown the shredding.

The blowing coat was a mess. Suddenly, one day Lola was matted all over her little body. Had to trim her down. When and if that happens, find a good groomer LONG beforehand. Someone who knows the difference between shaving and clipping.

Lola will eat anything anywhere anytime, including hers and others poop. I noticed a few others who have dealt with that didn't bring it up, so I thought I would. Just beware of it as a possibility and train against it right away.

All the other stuff you read here is the huge upside .... so we can't wait for you to get your puppy and *share pictures* with us all. Good Luck!


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Tritia,
I had read the thread of Cooper being lost and felt your pain. I was thrilled when he was returned! Even hollered to my DH that he was back LOL. I had told him the story and how crazy I would of been had it happened to me. 
I will have to try and keep up with the coat, I love the long full coat that much. It may end up being more than I can handle but we'll see.
I hope the housebreaking goes easier than some of the posts have mentioned. Seems these guys can be pretty stubborn!
At times I wonder if I'm getting too old to raise another puppy but that's only at night, when I'm tired 
Thanks for your thoughts and again, I'm glad you have Cooper back


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Anne,
Yes, some of what I've read is a bit disheartening but I expected most of the upkeep that comes with these cuties. A good friend is a retired groomer so I have help close if I need it. I worry most about the housebreaking actually. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed "my" puppy will do well 
Of course I'll be posting pics! I love photography and puppy will be my new model, you'll get tired of seeing them I'm sure LOL.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

I have had problems housebreaking Cody. He's now 11 months and still not housebroken. I tried the bell, he knows when I ring it, it's time to go out but ne never rings it himself. At times, I'll take Cody out for a walk, he'll urinate outside and then when we come back in the house, he runs to the other side of the house and poops and urinates again. I know it's something that I'm doing wrong but I can't figure it out. 
Besides not being housebroken, he is so smart and he does lots of tricks.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Yes, and no...*

Well, I have a five year old male and a four year old female.

She is terrible at about peeing outside when it is wet outside, he doesn't seem to care. It took a long time to housebreak them, and lots and lots of consistency. Riki is 95% housetrained, as he will sometimes mark over her pee. Daisy is 75% housetrained. We also live in a three story home where they must go down two flights to go outside, so if mine can, any havanese can.

They did mat pretty bad from nine months to about a year and a half, and since then daily brushing handles it. Mine have had long hair and short. I prefer the long because I like to show them off!

What they are is very smart, easily trained, and very dedicated and loving.

yes housetraining is difficult. yes they do mat.
yes they are the most wonderful pets I have ever had.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

We haven't had the problems with housebreaking that some others have. (luck??)

Regarding housebreaking, I think if you purchase your puppy from a great breeder, some of the ground work will be done for you. If you stay consistent with what the breeder has done, things shouldn't be too difficult.
(Forum people, correct me if I am wrong here.)

Each of our pups came from breeders who had worked with them and used puppy pads, so they both came used to that. They transitioned to outside with few problems. They were completely housebroken 100% by 8 months and there has been one accident recently when we were out of the house much longer than we expected. 
Since they are smaller dogs, I do think it takes longer for them to be able to hold their urine so expect them to pee frequently on the pads or take them out a lot at first.


Chico has never had an accident in the house since he has been houseboken.
He is 4 years old.(He did mark, only when the new puppy arrived and he was jealous.) No marking now.

The coat: We actually prefer the longer puppy cut as we think they look very cute that way and it's easier to maintain. We still have to brush them 2-3 times a week. The coat-blowing time was a pain, but we got through it. I didn't even know about blowing-coat when we got Chico, so we ended up having to shave him once.
I learned about that and tons of other info from this forum.
The downside is the cost of grooming, but if you have a groomer-friend that won'd be an issue for you. 
I take them to the groomer every two months.

They aren't picky eaters.

We do have one ongoing problem, barking and pulling when they see other dogs on a walk, but we are working on it.

Just want to add, regarding your age, lots of us "older" folks have gotten puppies.

This is a wonderful breed. I can't say enough good things about our Havanese.


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Linda,
So I'll have the best dog ever! I'm up for the challenge, just hoping that mine will be one of the easy ones. I've never had a dog that didn't housebreak easy and sigh when I think of still dealing with potty issues when they are months old and should be trained


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Nan,
Thanks for your thoughts. I am buying from a great breeder, that's why it will be summer before I get mine. I'm determined to try the long coat till I find it's not worth the work but right now I think I can do it.

As for my age....DH and I agree, this will be our last dog so it has to be the best we can find LOL.


----------

